

EMF Detector with Compass a complete Android app - viewastro
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.neotrait.emfpro&hl=en

======
frnds4astro
Good one... Looking for some thing like this!! though needs liitle more
improvement

------
viewastro
+1

